# PJ the Bunny



## TweedBunny (Feb 16, 2007)

I was introduced to bunny love a few years agowhen a bunny family from the nearby desertwas pushed into aneighbors backyard due to new construction near my family'shome.The rabbits weren't wild though, they weredomestic and had possibly been escapees from someones house living inthe desert for awhile. The neighbors dog got ahold of mommy rabbit andall of the babies but one, which was far enough back in the burrow thedog couldn't get to it. My little brother found it andbroughtit home.It was so tiny, helpless, and cute- my maternal instincts kicked it and it became bunny love atfirst sight! His name became P.J. and from that time on,hehardly ever left my arms. He was very affectionate and would lick myface all over if I let him.I learned lots about bunnies inthat year; diet, circling, spraying, neutering... A year after we foundhim, he was out munching radishes in the garden and a dog got through 2fences and a screen that covered the garden, got ahold of P.J.,andbrokehis littleneck. He was stillalive, but gaspingwhen I found him.He died a fewminutes later. I was devestated. Isobbed for weeks and criedoften much longer than that.Just before he'd died,I'd ordered him alittle tuxedo, for he was to bethe'best man' at my wedding that month. Instead I ended upburyinghim in his little tuxedo.We planted grassand dug a halfway tunnel to his grave in case he ever wants to get out.A sleeping bunny statue also tops his grave and we keep fresh flowerson it too. Maybe Im obsessed, but I loved him.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 16, 2007)

I think that is a lovely way to remember him. RIP little one


----------



## Michaela (Feb 16, 2007)

:sad:

I'm so sorry you lost him, you obviously cared an awful lot about him.:hug2:

What a lovely memorial, I would like something like that to remember my little Berri.

Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost PJ. I'm sure he knew just how very much he was loved.

:bigtears:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh my...how sad.

I'm sure he knew you loved him though and he had a really good life with you - even if it was cut short.

Peg


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 18, 2007)

how terrible...that is so sad...
rip pjurplepansy:


----------



## TweedBunny (Mar 7, 2007)

This is P.J. -- By the way, I never knew whatbreed of rabbit he was. I always thought he was a dutch but I thinkthat was wrong. Does anyone know? 

Enjoying the cold grass on my belly!







Kisses for P.J.






Hedgehog?! or baby P.J.?!


----------



## ahri22 (Mar 7, 2007)

What a beautiful bunny he was! I especially love that baby picture of him...so cute!

Sorry, I don't know much about rabbit breeds, but someone else can probably tell you.

How sad that you lost him in such a devastating way


----------



## missyscove (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm sorry, P.J. was a beautiful bunny.


----------



## TweedBunny (Mar 8, 2007)

More pics of PJ. If anyone can help me out indetermining what kind of rabbit he was - or what mix he was, I wouldlove you forever!:inlove:

Baby PJ opening his christmas presents











Baby PJ






Older PJ trying to disguise himself as a shoe


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 25, 2007)

Aww, he was a great looking rabbit.

To me, PJ's markings reminds me of my Binky's. They also have similiarhead shapes. I tried to get Binky in the same pose as PJ in this pic. 












Maybe this one is better to compare, excuse the lighting 






Not exactly alike, but PJ reminds me of Binky when i look at him. Maybesome netherland dwarf in him, and definetely another breed too since hehas such big ears.


----------



## TweedBunny (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah, your Binky does look like PJ! PJ looked a lot different when he was a baby though. Is yours Netherland Dwarf?


----------



## Sharron (Apr 2, 2007)

awww... what a sweety he was.



(((hugs)))



Blessings,

Sharron


----------



## vfurlan (Apr 18, 2007)

I think you are soo sweet and you obviously really loved your best man. Take care.


----------

